# crs shrimp laying/making eggs (with animated gif)



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

interesting...just 15 mins ago one of my crs had no eggs, then i glanced into the tank again and saw her laying/making some eggs underneath some java moss 

i was able to capture the moment of her pushing an egg into a pile...so, i made an animated gif of the images i took...

hope you enjoy!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They do not lay eggs...nice pic.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

That's just your female crs 'fanning' her eggs.


----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

milalic: ahh, my english has gone to crap since moving here to Finland  ...what would you call it? making eggs? producing eggs? 

cydric: if you look closely on the 1st and 2nd frame, there is an egg on the bottom left (nearer to the carapace - if that's the correct term) which she then pushes to the pile...i'm new to this so i'm quite inexperienced on how female shrimps produce their eggs...where do the eggs come from on the female's body before she places them between her pleopods? 

just took a look at the tank, the girl seems to have more eggs underneath her and she's currently hiding in a crevis of a rock


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

absinthe_fi said:


> milalic: ahh, my english has gone to crap since moving here to Finland  ...what would you call it? making eggs? producing eggs?
> 
> cydric: if you look closely on the 1st and 2nd frame, there is an egg on the bottom left (nearer to the carapace - if that's the correct term) which she then pushes to the pile...i'm new to this so i'm quite inexperienced on how female shrimps produce their eggs...where do the eggs come from on the female's body before she places them between her pleopods?
> 
> just took a look at the tank, the girl seems to have more eggs underneath her and she's currently hiding in a crevis of a rock


That's a pretty neat animated gif you made of your crs. :thumbsup:

The eggs come from the shrimp's ovaries (right behind the head). This is called being 'saddled'. It's kind of hard to tell in CRS because of the red and white banding. It's really evident in red cherry shrimp, it's either a bright yellow saddle behind the head or green saddle (for red cherries). 
From there, the eggs move to below the tail of the shrimp where they become eggs. This is called being 'berried'. The shrimp will fan the eggs with her pleopods to keep circulation around the eggs. If you pay close attention, any shrimp carrying eggs is pretty much constantly 'fanning' her eggs. I'm not too certain on the exact gestation period of a crs because my crs have been berried for around a month now. When the eggs hatch, the female will give birth to minature crs that look just like the mother.

I've found my berried shrimp not to be too active during their time of pregnancy. They just stay in and around one spot picking for food.


----------

